# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  ftp IIS5 forcer mode passif du client

## totoche

Bonjour,
Certains client qui  se connecte a notre ftp via ie6 (par exemple) ne peuvent pas acceder au repertoires nde notre serveur, ie6 se connectant en mode actif.
Est il possible depuis IIS de forcer la connection du client en mode passif
Merci de votre aide

----------


## zzzThibaut

Bonjour
Je ne sais pas si c'est possible avec IIS mais j'ai envie de dire que si tes clients ne savent pas se connecter c'est plus  cause d'un problme de firewall qui bloque le port data qu'un problme de config IIS.
Ceci dit, je vais vrifier si IIS peut tre configur pour cela.

zzzThibaut

----------


## totoche

Bonjour,
je pense que tu as raison, l'impossibilit de ce connecter de la part de mes clients m'ont fait croire par erreur que IIS5 tait en mode passif, or en testant depuis un client avec fileMozillia, c'est avec l' option de connexion actif slectionn que cela fonctionne.
Pour qu'un client IE7 puisse se connecter a mon serveur ftp, il faut dcocher dans option avanc navigation  utiliser le mode FTP passif.

Ou alors il faut que j'arrive a 'muter' IIS en serveur PASSIF via la cle de registre.



En tout cas chez moi le port20 data est ouvert et le 21 contrle aussi

----------


## zzzThibaut

reBonjour
D'aprs moi ce n'est pas possible (d au design RFC de FTP). En effet c'est le client qui doit envoyer la commande PASV, pour demander une connexion passive, et donc le serveur doit juste grer cette commande mais il ne peut pas l'initier lui-mme.
zzzThibaut

----------


## totoche

qu'en penses-tu
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/810639/en-us

----------


## zzzThibaut

Je pense que c'est uniquement utile si tes clients travaille en mode passif de leur propre initiative. Cela permet juste de diminuer la taille du range de port que tu dois ouvrir sur ton firewall pour permettre la connexion Data.
Ceci dit, vu le problme que tu expliques dans ton premier post, j'ai du mal  comprendre en quoi le type de connexion des utilisateurs peut influencer l'accs  certains rpertoire.
zzzThibaut

----------


## totoche

Ce que j'ai compris ::oops::  
Le serveur IIS5 est configur en mode actif (port 20 pour les data-port 21 pour le contrle de la connexion) comme on est en fullduplex chez le client un seul port est ncssaire.
Mon client qui utilise IE7, est bloqu au niveau de sa command LIST du rpertoire car dans le menu proprit d'IE7:
-Avanc
          -Navigation
                        - utiliser le mode FTP passif _est coch par dfaut_.
Une des solutions est de dire a mes clients de dcocher cette case...
Merci de me corriger.

----------


## zzzThibaut

Au niveau de IIS, tant que le client n'envoi pas lacommande PASV au serveur, la connexion est de type actif sur le port 20 (data) et sur le port 21 (controle).
Pour ce qui est du Full Duplex, a n'a rien  voir avec les ports utiliss pour la connexion. Le Full Duplex permet juste  ta carte rseau de communiquer en mission et rception en mme temps.
Pour ce qui est de IE7, la commande LIST doit passer que tu sois en actif ou en passif.
Une piste serait de dire  tes clients d'utiliser explorer (Windows Explorer) et non pas iexplore (InternetExplorer) pour dmarrer leur connexion FTP. J'ai fait a chez un ami, et tout mes problmes FTP on disparu.
zzzThibaut

----------

